# AAC,eAAC,AAC+,eAAC+,HE-AAC,AAC Loseless,AC3,Mp4,M4p,FLAC,MP3,OGG



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

We have so many audio coding tech... *AAC/AAC+/eAAC+/HE-AAC/AAC 

Loseless/AC3/Mp4/M4p/FLAC/MP3/MP3pro/OGG*... I wanna know which among them can 

incorporate best music quality, playing every type of music/instrument crisply at low bitrate.

there are few synonyms also, would like to know them too if you guys know do mention it.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

mp3 and AAC


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 24, 2007)

AAC will give best...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

mp3 and AAC is the best


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

what about higher versions of AAC like AACplus & all, practically its suppose to be better than AAC.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

yes


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> yes



what yes ?  u said AAC is best & now said AAC+ is best... dont contradict your own statements.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

AAC + is best


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2007)

ogg vorbis

The same is used in games, mostly.

check out


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

why oh why!if mp3(franchofer institute needs royalty be paid by companies) is preferred then why not ogg vorbis(free!),anytime it is better!


----------



## Akshay (Nov 24, 2007)

eAAC+ needs less space and gives gud quality.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2007)

AAC
@Vish add a poll


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 24, 2007)

AAC and Ogg vorbis Both are free and best.


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 24, 2007)

if its about quality then i prefer FLAC, have around 20% of my music in flac and another 25% or so in "Monkey's Audio". Loseless is the way to go if you're an audiophile.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2007)

AAC + & Ogg are the best.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 24, 2007)

Mp3, Aac, eaac+, ogg vorbis


----------



## kalpik (Nov 24, 2007)

Ogg AoTuV. The best quality even at 64 kbps.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 24, 2007)

Everyone is saying this is best.. that is best....

Can anyone please give some links for justification ??


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 24, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> incorporate best music quality, playing every type of music/instrument crisply at low bitrate.
> there are few synonyms also, would like to know them too if you guys know do mention it.



eaac+ = he aac v2 which is the best low bitrate codec compared to *ANY* codec availabe till now . 

@ 64 kbps and below it cannot be beaten by any of the codecs availabe ..




Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> Everyone is saying this is best.. that is best....
> 
> Can anyone please give some links for justification ??


yeah i hav given.

Read the damn post.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 24, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> eaac+ = he aac v2 which is the best low bitrate codec compared to *ANY* codec availabe till now .
> 
> @ 64 kbps and below it cannot be beaten by any of the codecs availabe ..
> 
> ...


then is the 64/128/192kbps of eAAC+ is better than 256/320(or more)kbps of other codecs like mp3, wma,ogg???


----------



## Sykora (Nov 24, 2007)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_file_format

Best Quality : Exactly as Chester said, FLAC and Monkey's Audio are lossless, so they are the best by definition.

Most Ubiquitous : MP3

ogg is the same (as far as quality goes) as mp3.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> AAC
> @Vish add a poll


Poll Added.

is Ogg different from Ogg Vorbis ?
& for info Ogg Vorbis requires more bitrates for good music when compared to AAC


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

Personal exp: eAAC+ below 64kbps
AAC above 64kbps.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

Read This... MPEG-4 AAC vs MP3 vs Ogg

AAC has to be above 160 kbps, but i'm yet doubtful about remaining higher AAC versions.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2007)

I prefer WMA for computers & m4a AAC for phone


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

WMA again requires huge space thats the reason I didnt mention it.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

isnt ogg vorbis a good replacement for mp3?I have my all songs(not all infact  ) converted into ogg vorbis.
and does *MIDI* too be a option?


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> isnt ogg vorbis a good replacement for mp3?I have my all songs(not all infact  ) converted into ogg vorbis.
> and does *MIDI* too be a option?


converting mp3 into ogg wont help, its gonna yield same mp3 quality ,if your converting them to ogg it should be a *Clean Source*. Its always recommended to convert a music from higher bitrate to low but not from lower bitrate to high of different format or same one.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

and what about *MIDI* isnt it the lightest  when made?


			
				wikipedia english said:
			
		

> MIDI (Musical Instrument Digital Interface, IPA: /ˈmɪdi/) is an industry-standard protocol that enables electronic musical instruments, computers and other equipment to communicate, control and synchronize with each other.
> 
> MIDI does not transmit an audio signal or media — it simply transmits digital data "event messages" such as the pitch and intensity of musical notes to play, control signals for parameters such as volume, vibrato and panning, cues and clock signals to set the tempo. As an electronic protocol, it is notable for its success, both in its widespread adoption throughout the industry, and in remaining essentially unchanged in the face of technological developments since its introduction in 1983.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

MIDI is not for voice.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 24, 2007)

*www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=36465
*www.rjamorim.com/test/multiformat128/results.html


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

^So,ogg vorbis is the winner?


----------



## vish786 (Nov 24, 2007)

probably not I think its some version of AAC, damn cant even test so many formats.
will have to read more now....


----------



## kalpik (Nov 25, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^So,ogg vorbis is the winner?


Its not the normal OGG, its OGG AoTuV.. And yeah.. AoTuV and AAC are the better ones..


----------



## koolbluez (Nov 25, 2007)

My priority is universal usage with great quality... *AAC *rocks here... mp3... naah...


----------



## prabhatmohit (Nov 25, 2007)

eAAC+ is best for storing songs on mobiles. Else AAC is also gud too


----------



## adi007 (Nov 26, 2007)

ogg vorbis -free and best.
It occupies less space and gives more quality...
Able to play in linux without any codecs(Best for non-internet connected computers)...


----------



## johnjjx (Nov 26, 2007)

try MP3PRO.
its awesme in cellphns tht need compressd format 64kbps
thomson mp3 encoder.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2007)

Doom3, Prey and S.T.A.L.K.E.R sound effects were all encoded in ogg vorbis.

May be some other games also, since these are the three i hav tried modding


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2007)

any hope for ogg vorbis replacing de facto mp3?


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 27, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> Read This... MPEG-4 AAC vs MP3 vs Ogg
> 
> AAC has to be above 160 kbps, but i'm yet doubtful about remaining higher AAC versions.



*Man the thread is asking abt best codec at low bitrates then how damn u ppl are mentioning codecs of 128 160 kbps blah blah.. 

U all are just comparing them on normal bitrate... but the thread is asking of lower bitrate and lower bitrate means <70 kbps *

@fun2sh ......@64 and below only eaac+ (he aac v2) is best because it has SBR abd PS both which none of the codecs have (except mp3pro but not PS)

above 64 kbps ogg and aac are preferable.....


mp3 is outdated technology...forget it...its only here because of its huge standarisability.....even at higher bitrate ogg beats it.....


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1



			
				johnjjx said:
			
		

> try MP3PRO.
> its awesme in cellphns tht need compressd format 64kbps
> thomson mp3 encoder.



in which cellphone mp3PRO is supported ?? 
or in which software ?

i have tried but not found any.....


----------



## r2d2 (Nov 27, 2007)

AAC+ and HE-AAC are one and the same


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Its not the normal OGG, its OGG AoTuV.. And yeah.. AoTuV and AAC are the better ones..


but is there s/w in linux to make ogg aotuv format


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 27, 2007)

sure ogg


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 27, 2007)

at 64 kbps or below, eAAC+ beats every other codec in size and quality.

for mp3 and OGG, the minimum bitrate should be 128 kbps for a standard quality and the average file size will be 5 MB. This same quality is achieved in eAAC+ at 32 or 64 kbps and the size will be 1 MB. 

OGG is better in case of VBR.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 27, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> but is there s/w in linux to make ogg aotuv format


 Download the source and compile! *www.geocities.jp/aoyoume/aotuv/

Also have a look here:
*wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=AoTuV
*wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=Recommended_Ogg_Vorbis
*wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=Compiling_aoTuV

I usually use dbpoweramp under wine.. This brings us to another interesting question. What do you guys use to convert your music (both windows and linux)?


----------



## vish786 (Nov 27, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> *Man the thread is asking abt best codec at low bitrates then how damn u ppl are mentioning codecs of 128 160 kbps blah blah..
> 
> U all are just comparing them on normal bitrate... but the thread is asking of lower bitrate and lower bitrate means <70 kbps *


Dude did you read the link which I gave... it said AAC should be above 160kbps since many dont care to read articles & so I mentioned it again... please understand whats written first later you can shout at top of your voice. 

& comparison has to be done on bitrates which normally people use & once when correct codec is found you can later do encoding with low bitrates... otherwise it would be like a review of latest hardware in Digit/PC World Magazine which people can only afford to buy after 2 years. 

@*Lucky Star*
Thanks for that info.


			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> any hope for ogg vorbis replacing de facto mp3?


 No I dont think thats gonna happen.

am reading still if something is their to say 'll  share it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2007)

check out the samples:

*www.xiph.org/vorbis/listen.html


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 29, 2007)

wonderful thread!

One question:which one of them is best in terms of sound quality at highest bitrates(320kbps)?


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> wonderful thread!
> 
> One question:which one of them is best in terms of sound quality at highest bitrates(320kbps)?


*www.soundexpert.info/coders320.jsp


----------

